# How accurate is Accuweather...long range forecasts!



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was just looking on Accuweather and there 10-15 day forecast is showing ALOT of days with snow between the 7th and 11th of November for central MN. Just curious how accurate they normally are forecasting that far into the future... it's got me a bit nervous! IM NOT READY! Still got 50 + cleanups to complete!


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

exmark1;421580 said:


> I was just looking on Accuweather and there 10-15 day forecast is showing ALOT of days with snow between the 7th and 11th of November for central MN. Just curious how accurate they normally are forecasting that far into the future... it's got me a bit nervous! IM NOT READY! Still got 50 + cleanups to complete!


Beginning of last week they said snow here thurs, fri, sat of this week. Now it will be partly sunny/sunny and 54.
We have the same forecast for next week now, maybe if they keep pushing it back they will get it right  Eventually it will snow right ?
I never had good luck with accuweather pro. 2 seasons ago I used it. We had one storm that had 6 down and coming on hard. We ended up with 10". The forecast never changed above up to 2". Everyone other weather site (even the weather channel) had winter storm warnings up. NWS had it posted. IMO it seems they spend ALOT more time on the east coast forecast, they are based out there. There forecast for pro when I paid for it was worse then the weather channels. We have Tom Skilling out of Chicago on WGN, he is the best for our area hands down.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

exmark1;421580 said:


> I was just looking on Accuweather and there 10-15 day forecast is showing ALOT of days with snow between the 7th and 11th of November for central MN. Just curious how accurate they normally are forecasting that far into the future... it's got me a bit nervous! IM NOT READY! Still got 50 + cleanups to complete!


I'm convinced that they are the worst weather forecasters out there, at times i shake my head in amazement of there incompetence.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well thats not what I wanted to hear, they were calling for snow for us too.  

Bossman


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

accuweather sucks....weather.com is better...but all forecasters really dont know whats going past the next 20 minutes


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

DBL;421724 said:


> accuweather sucks....weather.com is better...but all forecasters really dont know whats going past the next 20 minutes


I second that they do suck.They called for rain and some freezing rain possible flurries 3 times last season the first storm we got 10 inches second storm 6 inches 3rd storm 8 inches one storm we had 6 inches on the ground it was pounding down and the said total accumulation would not exceed 3 inches 

RCGM
Brad


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

What I don't understand is, why anyone would pay for weather service, when the NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE, which 90% of other people's forecasts are based off, if not read verbatim, is free. 

Put a shortcut to YOUR TOWN's forecast on your desktop, 1 click and you instantly have the EXACT forecast that you need.

At least our NWS is good that way. When there's a storm, they update every 30 minutes.

Also, for you guys that have MyCast on your cell phones, they basically use NWS's forecast and updates. Also, the radar is much more realtime than Accuweather or Weather.com's.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

what I notice about accuweather is they tend to predict using computer models. If you read the blogs there are some that are pretty accurate. I like the accuweather service and have not had any issues yet. They have had snow in our local 15 day a bunch of times but keep taking it out. But in reality, who can predit weather that far out anyway?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;422981 said:


> What I don't understand is, why anyone would pay for weather service, when the NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE, which 90% of other people's forecasts are based off, if not read verbatim, is free.
> 
> Put a shortcut to YOUR TOWN's forecast on your desktop, 1 click and you instantly have the EXACT forecast that you need.
> 
> ...


hey. thanks.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

accuweather is not very good at all.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I noticed that...the forecast has changed almost everyday since I first saw it! I really think I should become a forecaster, whereelse could you be wrong almost all the time and not get fired


----------



## CrownLawn (Oct 26, 2007)

Accuweather is a like my hometown weather. They say major storm is coming and next thing you know you are woundering where is the storm. The bad side of this is the say maybe an inch or two over night and then wham you have a foot of snow and you are playing catch up all night. It is enough to drive ya nuts.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Accuweather*

In Canada...Accuweather,Imo Is way off most the time...I thought It was more geared up for the U.S....but aperently not.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

i like they go out 15 days... i wish someone else would. If they ARE right, the Twin cities has 5.2 inches comming the 8pm the 14th, to 5 am the 16th. 

I wouldnt mind that.


----------



## LordOfTheSith (Jan 2, 2006)

exmark1;421580 said:


> I was just looking on Accuweather and there 10-15 day forecast is showing ALOT of days with snow between the 7th and 11th of November for central MN. Just curious how accurate they normally are forecasting that far into the future... it's got me a bit nervous! IM NOT READY! Still got 50 + cleanups to complete!


I dont even listen to accuweather.....
as far as I am concerned, thats why the government has the National Weather Service


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not a big fan of the Accuweather long range forecasts. I think that up until a week out they are decently accurate, after that tho, its a shot in the dark. Their recent forecast says that between November 30th to December 3rd there will be snow for southern New Hampshire. The farmers almanac also say that. Hopefully they are both right.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

exmark1;421580 said:


> I was just looking on Accuweather and there 10-15 day forecast is showing ALOT of days with snow between the 7th and 11th of November for central MN. Just curious how accurate they normally are forecasting that far into the future... it's got me a bit nervous! IM NOT READY! Still got 50 + cleanups to complete!


The bottom line is that none of the weather people know what the h*ll they're talking about. They can't predict 1 day ahead. How are they going to predict 1-2 wks ahead. They're terrible!


----------

